# Round 4 - Romantic period composers - March Madness bracket



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Round 4 has begun. The Elite Eight!

The battles are:

Beethoven vs R. Strauss
Mahler vs Brahms
Rachmaninoff vs Wagner
Dvorak vs Debussy

http://public.bracketeers.com/matchup.php?id=371

Enjoy!

Final Four begins midnight Thurs/Fri.

Thanks for those who are voting.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm.. when was the last time I listen to R.Strauss ... and Debussy progression here is suprisingly.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Most of my favorites are out. We know who's going to take the top spot and that's not a Romantic composer. Same thing can be said about the 2nd spot, probably.

I'm not going to sit through a championship round and watch Beethoven and Debussy duel it out for the title of "King of the Romantic Composers".

Beethoven vs *R. Strauss*
Honestly, I like both immensely. Beethoven is greater, but for obvious reasons I chose Strauss.

*Mahler* vs Brahms
This one at least wasn't too hard.

Rachmaninoff vs *Wagner*
I'll admit, Wagner's probably the better composer, though Rach is great as well.

*Dvorak* vs Debussy
For obvious reasons.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Rachmaninoff vs Wagner would be pretty easy for most to choose, yet hard for me. First place would be probably Mahler.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I fear poor Brahms will be ejected this round. Oh well. . . He still got my vote. I listened to his stunning 1st Symphony today.


----------



## Zingo (Feb 17, 2010)

Air said:


> I'm not going to sit through a championship round and watch Beethoven and Debussy duel it out for the title of "King of the Romantic Composers".


I agree, that would indeed be very odd. Especially considering the fact that the Romantic composers seem to get the bulk of everyone's time in the concert hall and that their works are the most often recorded. My money is on Brahms though.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> I fear poor Brahms will be ejected this round. Oh well. . . He still got my vote.





Zingo said:


> My money is on Brahms though.


Well, well, I thought Brahms has no chance against Mahler...


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

I fear Rachmaninoff is going to voted out. Though he's winning right now, I don't see that lasting against Wagner...

And my money is on Beethoven.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I decided to look at the premise of the poll- it actually said "vote on your favorite..."

Phew! That means I can vote for Mahler in good conscience 
(although I wouldn't be too disappointed if Brahms went through to the Final Four).


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

It looked like Brahms was ahead when I voted... against him.

I also voted for Beethoven, Debussy, and Wagner.

I really hope Mahler gets through this round though... I won't be too disappointed beyond that, even though I don't particularly care for the idea/probability of Beethoven winning the whole thing.


----------

